
Intel vs. Nvidia: Which Pays Software Engineers More? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/10/04/intel-nvidia-pays-software-engineers/
======
sarcasmatwork
There is no distinction here if a person is a full time employee or contract
worker. Those wages, benefits and perks will be greatly impacted when you
compare the two types of workers.

The "grade 8" spoken about however would assume they are only talking about
full time employees.

